# Trapping smart hogs.



## Killer Kyle (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been trying to catch some hogs lately in my permanent corral trap using the "Hog Wild" attractant.  I had lots of trail cam pics of hogs eating right at the trap door.  Eight hogs all had their heads literally at the trap door.  They even pushed the door open and ate the corn just inside the trap, but refused to go in.  I recognize the hogs, and we have trapped four from this pack before.  I re-baited it yesterday, and put the bait further back in the trap, and propped the door open further with a longer stick so that they can see it better.  Does anyone else have and interesting tricks or tactics that they have used on trap shy hogs?  I couldn't think of anything else especially interesting aside from what I've already done.  I've only been trapping for a year now, so I'm open to any new advice you gentlemen might have to offer.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## oldways (Jan 9, 2013)

When I trap hogs I always tie the gate open to start with let them get see they can come and go as they please then set it this works for me. good luck


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^What he said^^^


----------



## uncleless (Jan 9, 2013)

Get rid of your push door. use a swing or drop door. this way they will go into the trap. for about a week leave the trap open so hogs get used to going into trap. then fix door, use the root system. two steaks in an angle away from door, with a stick set with the tension from the door. place corn all around trap, and a small amount around root. this way you will get more pigs into your trap.
do not buy the store bought hog stuff, take the money buy some corn. place 3/4 into 5 gal bucket add 1or 2 cheap beer, 2 cups sugar, and a packet of bakers yeast(3 packets for a buck) fill with water. set in warm area for a week and then add to trap. took 32 this year that way. good luck


----------



## jaredbeecher (Jan 10, 2013)

What they said, although if you've trapped some of the group before, and they aren't small hogs. They might not go back in the trap, from seeing the others, seen that before in traps we've set out.


----------



## Fireump (Jan 14, 2013)

On my portable and permanent traps I use the drop door....and on permanent ones, always let them go in once or twice to eat the corn before "setting".


----------



## Shine Runner (Jan 14, 2013)

uncleless said:


> Get rid of your push door. use a swing or drop door. this way they will go into the trap. for about a week leave the trap open so hogs get used to going into trap. then fix door, use the root system. two steaks in an angle away from door, with a stick set with the tension from the door. place corn all around trap, and a small amount around root. this way you will get more pigs into your trap.
> do not buy the store bought hog stuff, take the money buy some corn. place 3/4 into 5 gal bucket add 1or 2 cheap beer, 2 cups sugar, and a packet of bakers yeast(3 packets for a buck) fill with water. set in warm area for a week and then add to trap. took 32 this year that way. good luck


 

I like that.  Thanks.  Time to brew some pig shine........


----------

